# Emerge libevent-1.3a fail

## karaluch

Witam, sprawa wyglda tak ze emerge -uDN world chce mi aktualizowac dev-libs/libevent-1.3a w sumie ok ale dlaczego na obu kompach wywala mi blad ;-))

```
 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c strlcpy.c -o strlcpy.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c select.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/select.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c poll.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/poll.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c select.c -o select.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c poll.c -o poll.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c epoll.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/epoll.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c epoll.c -o epoll.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c signal.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/signal.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG -Wall -c signal.c -o signal.o >/dev/null 2>&1

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/event.o .libs/buffer.o .libs/evbuffer.o .libs/log.o .libs/event_tagging.o .libs/http.o .libs/evdns.o .libs/strlcpy.o .libs/select.o .libs/poll.o .libs/epoll.o .libs/signal.o   -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -mmmx -Wl,-soname -Wl,libevent-1.3a.so.1 -o .libs/libevent-1.3a.so.1.0.3

(cd .libs && rm -f libevent-1.3a.so.1 && ln -s libevent-1.3a.so.1.0.3 libevent-1.3a.so.1)

(cd .libs && rm -f libevent.so && ln -s libevent-1.3a.so.1.0.3 libevent.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libevent.a  event.o buffer.o evbuffer.o log.o event_tagging.o http.o evdns.o strlcpy.o select.o poll.o epoll.o signal.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libevent.a

creating libevent.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libevent.la && ln -s ../libevent.la libevent.la)

Making all in sample

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../compat -o .libs/event-test event-test.o  ../.libs/libevent.so

../.libs/libevent.so: undefined reference to `debug_ntoa'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [event-test] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../compat -o .libs/time-test time-test.o  ../.libs/libevent.so

../.libs/libevent.so: undefined reference to `debug_ntoa'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [time-test] Error 1

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libevent-1.3a failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1529:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 645:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libevent-1.3a/temp/build.log'.
```

1. Terminal:

```
Terminal / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r10 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 Feb 2007 20:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -msse -mmmx -s -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict tbz2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos libclamav libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oav ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

2. Server:

```
server ~ #

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 Feb 2007 20:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6, 2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse,387 -s -pipe -ftracer -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse,387 -s -pipe -ftracer -fstack-protector -DNDEBUG"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict tbz2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog kde kerberos libclamav libg++ midi mmx mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oav pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="mga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## karaluch

Temat nieco przygasł :) ale ja nadal mam ten sam problem, mimo nowego libeventa-1.3d który niby jest wolny od buga :(

----------

## ch4os

Takie prozaiczne pytanie, robiles ostatnio revdep-rebuild? Nic lepszego mi do glowy nie przychodzi w tej chwili.

----------

## znal

Temat trochę stary, ale brak rozwiązania, więc się podepnę bo mam ten sam problem na 2 kompach. revdep-rebuild nic nie dał, Treść błędu przy emergowaniu jest identyczna więc wklejam tylko emerge --info

1 Komp:

```
Portage 2.2_pre9264 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Feb 2008 13:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache collision-protect digest distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amarok apache2 arts bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bjtools bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs dbus divx djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gmp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal hash iconv ieee1394 imap ip3100 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kerberos lame ldap lirc live lm_sensors mad mhash midi mikmod mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection reiserfs samba sdl session slang sms soap spell spl sse ssl stream subversion svg symlink tcpd tiff tlen tokenizer toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xext xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

2 Komp:

```
Portage 2.2_pre9264 (hardened/x86/2.6, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-hardened-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-hardened-r4 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes)

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Feb 2008 13:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect digest distlocks metadata-transfer nodoc noinfo noman preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip apache2 bash-completion bcmath bidi bzip2 chroot cracklib crypt ctype curl curlwrappers exif expat extensions fastcgi ftp gd geoip gif gmp hardened html iconv imagemagick imap java javascript jpeg mhash midi mime mng mysql mysqli ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openssh openssl pam pcre pdf perl phppng pic python qos readline rpc samba snmp ssl svg symlink tcl tcpd tetex tftp tiff tokenizer truetype unicode urandom usb vhosts x86 xinetd xml xmlrpc xpm xsl zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## lsdudi

po pierwsze próbowaliście kompilować na  save flags? bo widze co jeden to jakieś udziwnienia wymyśla.

----------

## znal

w sensie safe flags? nie próbowałem zmieniać CFLAGS, jak narazie skompilowałem i zainstalowałem libeventa ręcznie (./configure, make...), skompilował się bez błędów i dodałem do package.provided

jeszcze nie sprawdzałem czy ten sposób zadziałał, pokombinuję jeszcze z tymi flagami

UPDATE:

u mnie problem rozwiązany, winne było -fomit-frame-pointer

----------

## karaluch

Dupka u mnie to nie dziala, juz dawno nie mam fomita a libeven jak sie kompilowal tak sie nie kompiluje...

----------

## znal

Hmm, z Twojego 1 posta wynika, że miałeś fomita włączonego na obu maszynach

----------

## karaluch

Tak ale po przeczytaniu kilogramow stron wawalilem fomita aby bylo mniej problemow.

----------

